# Gif Animation als Avatar...wie?



## seanbuddha (16. März 2010)

Liebe Buffedcommunity! 

Ich habe die Suchfunktion benutzt und leider nichts gefunden.
Wie kann ich .gif Dateien als Avatar anbringen so das sie auch als Animation (also bewegte Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) angezeigt werden und nicht nur als Standbild? 

Wäre sehr dankbar für Hilfe!


----------



## Kronas (16. März 2010)

wie sonst auch, zB bei imageshack hochladen und den link einfügen :O


----------



## seanbuddha (16. März 2010)

Verwechselts du da nicht was mit Signatur? Seitwann geht das auch mit Avataren? (Super Mario ist mein Avatar z.B.)


----------



## Arosk (16. März 2010)

http://www.freeware-download.com/downloaddetails/9084.html

Hochladen.

Einfügen.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. März 2010)

Also. Ich verstehe nicht ganz was das mit einem Programm zutun hat. Nehmen wir an ich möchte dies http://giftube.com/g...sh_chicken-9739 als Animierten Avatar nehmen. So meine ich das und die nicht selbst machen. Oder habe ich es jetzt falsch verstanden?


----------

